# Fat Side Up Or Down in OC Wrangler



## Drum&Que (May 12, 2020)

Alrighty, I’m posting another thread for all the folks who own annOld Country Wrangler.  How are you cooking your briskets, what are your mods, what is helping you maintain 250-275, and lastly where do you have you tuning plates.


----------



## JWFokker (May 17, 2020)

Fat side down. I'll cheat and throw in a couple of good sized lumps of charcoal with a split if the coal bed is dwindling. Doesn't affect flavor but it'll help keep a small fire going longer and reduce temp swings. I keep my splits pretty small and have to put one on every 30 min or so.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (May 17, 2020)

I don't have an OC Wrangler, but I am a fat side down guy.  Helps insulate the meat from the heat.  I cook pork butts the same way.


----------



## Drum&Que (May 17, 2020)

JWFokker said:


> Fat side down. I'll cheat and throw in a couple of good sized lumps of charcoal with a split if the coal bed is dwindling. Doesn't affect flavor but it'll help keep a small fire going longer and reduce temp swings. I keep my splits pretty small and have to put one on every 30 min or so.


Are cooking on an offset? And I assume you say small fire to be able to keep temps down? Also, do you you keep your firebox door open like lots of folks recommend?


----------



## Drum&Que (May 17, 2020)

jaxrmrjmr said:


> I don't have an OC Wrangler, but I am a fat side down guy.  Helps insulate the meat from the heat.  I cook pork butts the same way.


What do you cook on jwfokker


----------



## tallbm (May 18, 2020)

Drum&Que said:


> Alrighty, I’m posting another thread for all the folks who own annOld Country Wrangler.  How are you cooking your briskets, what are your mods, what is helping you maintain 250-275, and lastly where do you have you tuning plates.



Hi there and welcome!  I do mine fat side up as my fat side down attempt didnt come out too well BUT it could always just bee a less than ideal brisket.  Try it both ways and see what u like :)


----------



## JWFokker (May 18, 2020)

Offset vertical. I always cook fat side down whether I'm on the offset, kamado or pellet grill. The fat rendering and basting the meat is a myth. Fat down protects the meat.


----------



## JWFokker (May 18, 2020)

I mention keeping the fire small so you can have wide open airflow and a clean burning fire. You don't want to restrict the exhaust or the intake or you will have problems with your fire. Charcoal can handle restricted airflow but stick burners cannot.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (May 18, 2020)

I agree, fat side down.  Melting fat does not make the meat more tender or juicier.  The tenderness and juiciness comes from the breaking down of connective tissues within the meat - namely collagen.


----------



## Drum&Que (May 18, 2020)

Well, I’m gonna try it! I’m also gonna move my the makeshift baffle I have a little further away from the deflector to let the heat travel upward a little bit. Do you guys recommend a water pan BELOW the brisket or just on the grate somewhere? Or, would you catch the drippings and pour them in with the brisket when you wrap it? Fat side up or down when you wrap it in butcher paler?


----------



## phatbac (May 19, 2020)

I like to put beans under a brisket and catch the dripping in some baked beans and let the beans develop a smokey-ness to them as well! as for wrapping i don't think it matters but i go fat down  to protect the meat from heat.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Smokin Okie (Jun 1, 2020)

The OC Wrangler is a  " bottom up " smoker,  just like my OC Brazos.   I cook fat side down, so the fat cap will take the brunt of the heat.    And with the shorter cook chamber on that Wrangler,  you're getting some direct heat from the firebox.


----------

